# LR/Mogrify Text Annotation Token Issue



## ltaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm having an problem designing an export preset using LR/mogrify. I've never had this issue before, but for some reason the {description} and {tittle} tokens are appearing in a different font/size/portion of the image than the rest of the text/tokens. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not at my desktop at the moment, but just double check if there's a line break token under the Add Token button? I'm wondering if it's the line breaks and tab you have in there.


----------



## ltaylor (Jun 13, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I'm not at my desktop at the moment, but just double check if there's a line break token under the Add Token button? I'm wondering if it's the line breaks and tab you have in there.




Not that I can see. I was using {return} previously, but I removed it when I was trying to solve this issue.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 13, 2014)

Return was the one I was thinking of. I can see you have a tab on one line too - does removing that improve things at all?


----------



## ltaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Return was the one I was thinking of. I can see you have a tab on one line too - does removing that improve things at all?



I used {return} but I got the same result. What line has a tab?


----------

